# How do you check gift card balance on touch screen register?



## SugarSugar (Dec 23, 2020)

Never tried it on a touch screen register. Where is this option?? Guest asked and I was clueless.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 23, 2020)

You can't . You have to send them to guest service or any register with the old system


----------



## SugarSugar (Dec 23, 2020)

DBZ said:


> You can't . You have to send them to guest service or any register with the old system



Why Target Whyyyy


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2020)

Go to tech & use price inquiry button(old pos).


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 1, 2021)

This is so infuriating that this option doesn't exist on the new systems!!


----------



## sunnydays (Jan 1, 2021)

it will eventually


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 1, 2021)

Eventually.


----------

